# Alcohol!



## Big G (Jan 31, 2007)

I like beer. I'm not an all-out, binge-drinking, crazy M.F. drunk. But I do enjoy a beer or two.

My question is... How can this fit into a body-building program?

If I maintain my 2200 calorie diet can I eat six 315 calorie meals and leave 300 calories for a 24oz Bud Ice, or doesn't it work like that?

I hear people in the gym saying, "I come here so that I can have a beer when I go home" but those people are always fat!  I don't want to be a beer swigging fat middle-aged sap! I want a nice, lean, toned, hard, body but I'd like to be able to have a beer or two every now and again.

Someone told me once that beer restricts testosterone. If this is true will this occur with just one beer, or is it only high levels of alcohol that reduce testoterone?

Any thoughts?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2007)

read the stickies.  the effects of alcohol are posted up there.

sure, you can leave room for it in your diet.  but, it has no nutritional value and it will take away 300 calories you can otherwise be getting from quality proteins, carbs and fats.

a calorie is not a calorie.

get serious if you want to reach your goal.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 31, 2007)

a beer won't hurt


----------



## Rhyno (Jan 31, 2007)

i live in Aus and we have a beer called 'Pure Blondes'  

Its a full strenght, low carb beer, only about 100cals per beer.

If we have it in Aus i am sure they will have it in other places or other types of beer like it. 

This is the beer that i drink mostly, I can vouch that it tastes good as well  

here is the site: http://www.fostersgroup.com/enjoy/beer/D95FC17E050549D78832F6A869F4E2EC.htm

I dont drink all the time usualy a couple on the weekends. but as everyone will tell you 'it all depends on you and your goals'

Happy drinking


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2007)

it wont kill you to have a beer or two one or two nights a week.


----------



## Mista (Jan 31, 2007)

Rhyno said:


> i live in Aus and we have a beer called 'Pure Blondes'
> 
> Its a full strenght, low carb beer, only about 100cals per beer.
> 
> ...



I live in Aus too and havn't tried this yet. I have seen it but didn't think the carbs would be that low. 

I know what im drinking this weekend.


----------



## Big G (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks folks. Much apreciated. It's nice to know I don't have to become a beer-fearing, religious, selibate, monk to lose a few pounds! 

I'll look around for low carb beers I guess. Bud Ice has 5.5% alcohol and a 24oz tall-boy has 298 calories. It's a lot, but it's good for the brain every now and again, I swear!


----------



## StanUk (Feb 1, 2007)

It all depends how serious you are about your goals, and i think moderation is the key here, as long as you dont go overboard your not gonna seen any loss in your gains. A few beers a week is nothing to be worry about unless your competing.


----------



## Tahoe (Feb 1, 2007)

I had to quit as I'm getting more serious.  For some reason the day after I drink beers, I'm more hungry.  I have a harder time staying on my calorie limit.

At least thats what happened in the past.  So this time, I went cold turkey.

AND I LOVE BEER!


----------



## CED_2583 (Feb 1, 2007)

I _love_ beer and used to go out like 3 times per week w/ buddies swigging down the cold delights.

But, I finally had it up to 'here' and decided that I'm doing a serious cut, and decided to go balls out this time; so I've decided to drop alcohol entirely for a few months, then from there I may indulge in moderation.  

I've done half-ass diets before (4-5 years ago was probably the last time I got this serious with regimen), and was never entirely happy with results as I always 'cut corners' here and there, either beer on the weekends, sugary sauces, or going too far on cheat meals (ok...cheat DAY would have been the word!) and what have you.

Alas, I do on occasion miss my good friend beer and am slightly jealous when I'm sitting at the bar with my diet coke!


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 1, 2007)

GaryHugo said:


> I like beer. I'm not an all-out, binge-drinking, crazy M.F. drunk. But I do enjoy a beer or two.
> If I maintain my 2200 calorie diet can I eat six 315 calorie meals and leave 300 calories for a 24oz Bud Ice, or doesn't it work like that?



If you are gonna go blow your cals on a beer, get any beer without the word Ice in it. Microbrews have the same or higher alcohol content then 5.5 if thats what your looking for.


----------



## Focus (Feb 1, 2007)

It won't kill you if you have a 24 oz beer, but if you have Bud Ice 24oz, you run the 64 percent risk of the bitter beer grimace


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 1, 2007)

Focus said:


> It won't kill you if you have a 24 oz beer, but if you have Bud Ice 24oz, you run the 64 percent risk of the bitter beer grimace


----------



## Big G (Feb 1, 2007)

Focus said:


> if you have Bud Ice 24oz, you run the 64 percent risk of the bitter beer grimace


  

OK... You got me. I usually drink Stella Artois which is a premium 5%+ beer from Belgium. Not many people know about it, but it's truly one of the best beers in the world. The calories work out fairly close to Bud Ice which is why I referenced that beer instead.

ONE QUESTION THOUGH... What is a Microbrew!?  

If it has 5%+ alcohol and has less calories than Bud Ice I'm definitely interested. I don't like the bloated feeling I get from beer so I tend to drink the premium lagers like Stella, Grolsh, Becks, Heineken etc.

AGAIN... What is a Microbrew!?


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 1, 2007)

A microbrews are beers that come from smaller local breweries, they tend to have higher alcohol content then the big beer companies and usually taste better in my opinion, however they tend to be more expensive and there calories depend on the type of beer you get. I live in Fort Collins, Colorado which has many microbreweries, so my selection might be larger because, I dont know the  beer scene in Ohio.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 1, 2007)

Becks Premium Light has the lowest caloric value of any commercially available beer I have found. It comes in at 64 calories and 4 carbs.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 1, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> A microbrews are beers that come from smaller local breweries, they tend to have higher alcohol content then the big beer companies and usually taste better in my opinion, however they tend to be more expensive and there calories depend on the type of beer you get. I live in Fort Collins, Colorado which has many microbreweries, so my selection might be larger because, I dont know the  beer scene in Ohio.



Fat tire is from there!  Good Beer


----------



## ABCs (Feb 1, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Becks Premium Light has the lowest caloric value of any commercially available beer I have found. It comes in at 64 calories and 4 carbs.



Nice, when I do drink beer, that will be the one.


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 2, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Fat tire is from there!  Good Beer



Fat tire is pretty good, New Belgium makes amazing beer, Tripel is my favorite for most of the year, skinny dip is great for summer though


----------



## Tahoe (Feb 2, 2007)

Michelob Ultra has very low carbs, but it ranked 4th (iirc) on the 100 worst tasting beer list.

I didn't think it was that bad.  I know I've tasted 10 beers that tasted worse than Mic Ultra.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 2, 2007)

Tahoe said:


> Michelob Ultra has very low carbs, but it ranked 4th (iirc) on the 100 worst tasting beer list.
> 
> I didn't think it was that bad.  I know I've tasted 10 beers that tasted worse than Mic Ultra.



Yeah.  I tried a Samuel Adams last week cuz of the commercials.  Ugh, fuck that shit.

Mich Ultras dont taste that bad, just very watered down.  But who cares about the carbs, the fucker is 95 calories, while miller lite is 96.  Miller lite actually IS less filling plus I think its alcohol content is more than ultras.  

I drank maybe 7 ultras one night at duffys, maybe last year and I wasnt even buzzed.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 2, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> A microbrews are beers that come from smaller local breweries, they tend to have higher alcohol content then the big beer companies and usually taste better in my opinion, however they tend to be more expensive and there calories depend on the type of beer you get. I live in Fort Collins, Colorado which has many microbreweries, so my selection might be larger because, I dont know the  beer scene in Ohio.



My favorite is out of Delaware called Dogfish Head, the Pale Ale is fuggin awesome.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 2, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Becks Premium Light has the lowest caloric value of any commercially available beer I have found. It comes in at 64 calories and 4 carbs.



I drank almost a 12 pack of it 2 UFCs ago.  I was just buzzed.

Really comes down to whats more important.  Getting drunk, but consuming calories.  Or.  Get maybe buzzed, but devour less calories.

Since most of us drink beer for the alcoholic effect, Id say to just stick with what works to get you buzzed.

Most premium light beers are more expensive than regular lights.  Since they dont get you intoxicated like the lights do, you spend more money for the premium beers and end up consuming just as much calories since you have to drink MORE than you would regular lights.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I drank almost a 12 pack of it 2 UFCs ago.  I was just buzzed.
> 
> Really comes down to whats more important.  Getting drunk, but consuming calories.  Or.  Get maybe buzzed, but devour less calories.
> 
> ...



I figure it this way. 150 calories a beer at 6% alcohol or 100 calories a beer at 2.7%. 

6 beers @ 150 cals = 900 total cals 
12 beers @ 100 cals = 1200 total cals


----------



## ABCs (Feb 2, 2007)

I look at it this way, I usually drink vodka straight up when I DO drink, and usually it's at night and my stomach is pretty empty. Needless to say, it doesn't take much to get me a nice buzz going.


----------



## Tahoe (Feb 2, 2007)

Vodka with a splash of Grape fruit juice.  Been there, done that.  

Vodka Cranberry is good too.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 2, 2007)

vodka and tonic I dig, but tonic is loaded with sugar. 

haven't found a good vodka substitute yet. I like to taste the vodka but like to cut it with something so it isn't full strength.

For beer I go with Harp or Mich Ultra Amber. Depending on what I'm going for.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 2, 2007)

ABCs said:


> I look at it this way, I usually drink vodka straight up when I DO drink, and usually it's at night and my stomach is pretty empty. Needless to say, it doesn't take much to get me a nice buzz going.



I usually drink on a semi-empty stomach myself. 

BTW I like your quote. Cape May, NJ here.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I usually drink on a semi-empty stomach myself.
> 
> BTW I like your quote. Cape May, NJ here.



Haha thanks man. It came to me one day I believe in the shower. I use to live in Lyndhurst, NJ but recently moved to the Lower East Side, New York City. But oh man, the good times I've had at the Jersey shore.. and now that I am in shape and looking good, this summer is going to be one of the best.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 2, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Haha thanks man. It came to me one day I believe in the shower. I use to live in Lyndhurst, NJ but recently moved to the Lower East Side, New York City. But oh man, the good times I've had at the Jersey shore.. and now that I am in shape and looking good, this summer is going to be one of the best.



Hah! Speaking of alcohol consumption.....


----------



## ABCs (Feb 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Hah! Speaking of alcohol consumption.....



Hahahaha. Knowing how hard I am working/have worked to achieve the goals I set, there is no way in hell that I am going to ruin it with booze down at the Jersey shore. Let's put it this way, moderations will be my biggest mental post-it note this coming summer.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 2, 2007)

anything in moderation is alright, its keeping it moderated that is a problem for most.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 3, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> anything in moderation is alright, its keeping it moderated that is a problem for most.



But it get's alittle crazy down at the Jersey shore. You need to keep your comment in mind if you want to stay in shape.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 3, 2007)

ABCs said:


> But it get's alittle crazy down at the Jersey shore. You need to keep your comment in mind if you want to stay in shape.




Oh trust me, for superbowl I'm taking six bottles of Mich Ultra amber with me and when thats gone, its gone. Buzz or no buzz. I drink at a football game to kick back and relax. I drink booze for getting hammered.


----------



## Focus (Feb 3, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Oh trust me, for superbowl I'm taking six bottles of Mich Ultra amber with me and when thats gone, its gone. Buzz or no buzz. I drink at a football game to kick back and relax. I drink booze for getting hammered.



blahhhhhhhhh I can't drink for this Sunday. Sucks. Got some big things going down Monday. Jelousyyyy


----------



## ABCs (Feb 3, 2007)

I got some high class wine waiting for me for tomorrows game. I know I shouldn't, but tomorrow is my cheat meal day anyway so tomorrow is my day to live it up. Back to the heavy grind on Monday though. 

Focus, what do you have going on that you can't splurge alittle tomorrow?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 3, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Oh trust me, for superbowl I'm taking six bottles of Mich Ultra amber with me and when thats gone, its gone. Buzz or no buzz. I drink at a football game to kick back and relax. I drink booze for getting hammered.



Thats actually a good plan.  Kinda like going out on nights with just $20.  When thats gone, no more beer.


----------



## ABCs (Feb 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Thats actually a good plan.  Kinda like going out on nights with just $20.  When thats gone, no more beer.



That will get you 2 drinks in New York. *sigh*


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Thats actually a good plan.  Kinda like going out on nights with just $20.  When thats gone, no more beer.



Similar principle same result. Had two mich ultras tonight to test the water. Outside of ingesting 200 empty calories I'm not sure what I accomplished.

Booze is my whore I just won't stop calling. I quit smoking two months ago, and can honestly say I won't light another but as long as I live. The booze though, not that I have a problem with it. I drink once a weekend if that, just doesn't go well with the diet. Not long before thats cut from the program.


----------



## Big G (Feb 5, 2007)

Hmm... OK.... Thanks.  I'll have to do some research I guess.  I don't know the names of small breweries around here. Maybe I'll just go to the store, find some beers I don't recognize then research them online. Presumably the calorie count will be available somewhere.

Miller obviously isn't a micro-brewery but there are only 96 calories in a Miller Lite and I don't think it tastes to bad. I must confess, I celebrated the "Have-a-beer!" posts on this thread by drinking waaaay to many Miller Lites over the weekend but I still kept my calories at (or around) 2500 daily. I'm back on the program today and dropping my calories to 2000 moving forward. Hopefully I won't be craving my malty mind-alterer next weekend and I'll be at 7-8% body fat by early April. We'll see.

Thanks anyway. The input is much appreicated.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok your in Columbus,Oh......in Kalamazoo,MI there is BELLS they have very delicious stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2007)

GaryHugo said:


> Hmm... OK.... Thanks.  I'll have to do some research I guess.  I don't know the names of small breweries around here. Maybe I'll just go to the store, find some beers I don't recognize then research them online. Presumably the calorie count will be available somewhere.
> 
> Miller obviously isn't a micro-brewery but there are only 96 calories in a Miller Lite and I don't think it tastes to bad. I must confess, I celebrated the "Have-a-beer!" posts on this thread by drinking waaaay to many Miller Lites over the weekend but I still kept my calories at (or around) 2500 daily. I'm back on the program today and dropping my calories to 2000 moving forward. Hopefully I won't be craving my malty mind-alterer next weekend and I'll be at 7-8% body fat by early April. We'll see.
> 
> Thanks anyway. The input is much appreicated.



In columbus OH, you are probably drinking some stuff from the cleveland area like Great Lakes Dortmunder Gold or Crooked River.


----------



## Samo (Feb 6, 2007)

GaryHugo said:


> OK... You got me. I usually drink Stella Artois which is a premium 5%+ beer from Belgium. Not many people know about it, but it's truly one of the best beers in the world. The calories work out fairly close to Bud Ice which is why I referenced that beer instead.



You've obviously never been to the UK, everyone drinks Stalla round here, were I live we call it 'wife baeter', it seems to send people fighting crazy!! Some pubs even took it off tap to stop bar fights, and it worked


----------



## Tahoe (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm drinking non-alcoholic beer right now.  They really have come a long way.  Clausthaler and St Pauli Girl are good choices but expensive.  They have an extra step of taking out the alcohol so it costs more.

I know many think drinking NA beers is crazy, but I can't afford to have the alcohol slow me down so much right now while I'm busting my ass on my diet.

90 cals, 18 Carbs, 1.5 protein.  Not exactly a great source of anything except thirst quenching greatness.  Its great with dinner, or since its NA, I guess it could be good for breakfast too.


----------



## Noodles (Feb 7, 2007)

Samo said:


> You've obviously never been to the UK, everyone drinks Stalla round here, were I live we call it 'wife baeter', it seems to send people fighting crazy!! Some pubs even took it off tap to stop bar fights, and it worked



lol 'Stella I'll twat ya'


----------



## Big G (Feb 7, 2007)

Samo - I'm from the UK originally (I'm in U.S now). That's probably where my taste for Stella came from. It's hardly surprising it's been blamed for a few fights. People used to drinking 3% Fosters get a swift kick in thehead when they switch to a 5.5% premium beer like Stella that slides down nice 'n' easy! 

Back in the day I remember Snakebite & Black being the drink of choice that was getting removed from the bars (OK. Fair enough. I was only about 16, but still...). It was ½ Stella and ½ Crude Somerset Scumpy Cider. Add a little blackcurrant and you've got a glass of what tastes like blackcurrant soda that makes you feel tougher than Arnold Swartzneggererer (or however you spell it!).


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 7, 2007)

Stalla you say, whats the front page on this stuff?? Is it worth trying?


----------



## Big G (Feb 7, 2007)

Stella Artois is the full name. It's Belgian, delicious, strong & smooth. It's a bit more pricey in the States because it gets shipped a long way before it makes it to the retailer's shelves, but it's goooood.  Meijers carries it (in Columbus OH, at least). 

The TV ads always used to say "Stella Artois... Reassuringly expensive" as some smoking hot babe sucked on the neck. I wonder what Freud would make of my beer preference. He'd probably say I just miss my mother's nipples or something. 

Ugh! Now I'm just grossing myself out. 

Somebody stop me! Or at least pass me a beer.


----------



## Rhyno (Feb 7, 2007)

Stella's are good (in my top 5 beers for taste), but 'i' think that you can get just as nice beer for cheaper. its all personal taste anyway, hell if you like the taste of goats piss (otherwise known as Emu Bitter), then drink it


----------

